# Printing through Time Machine



## pegasus3800 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello, I have just purchased a Time Capsule and have it set up as part of my wireless network at home. It seems as if I have it configured correctly, at least to my imac. My back ups are done when they need to be done. I have my router connected to the time capsule and then that is connected to my mac. I have my printer (epson sx405) connected via USB to the time machine. The driver is installed on both the mac and time capsule with the default being the time capsule. I have run though all the troubleshooting steps according to apple up to an including resting my time capsule. I cannot print. I send the job to the printer but it never shows up in the printer queue. My mac obviously sees the printer but cannot connect with it. I can print directly from the computer but with the time capsule in between serving as a server, no way. I also have checked the epson website for possible problems with compatibility. It seems that this model does support time machine. Help!


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi pegasus3800 - welcome to TSG. I assume you are referring to this article?

I have seen a fix for this common problem - evidently the printer should be installed at two locations, Time Capsule and your Mac.

Go to System Preferences > Print & Fax and confirm that your printer is indeed installed twice. Then set your Time Capsule location to be the "default".

Hope that helps!


----------



## pegasus3800 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you so very much for your reply to my post. I am sorry to say it doesn´t help. As I mentioned in my origninal post I do have the printer installed on both and the default is the time capsule. Any other suggestions you have would be greatly appreciated! Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

My bad .... sorry for missing that! 

In perusing the web, I did see two other suggestions to try:

1. Have you tried unplugging the Time Capsule (just TC, leave Mac/router plugged in), then plugging it back in and trying to print?

or

2. Going to System Preferences > Print & Fax and removing the printer/Reset Printing System, then reinstalling it (both) via Bonjour?

Hope one of those helps!


----------



## pegasus3800 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you again Yankee Rose! Sorry to say that, yes, actually before posting this I did a bit a research on the apple support website and followed all the troubleshooting steps they had to offer. I guess what is getting me is that the Time Capsule "sees" the printer, in that I can install the driver with Bonjour, so obviously there is a conection there but past that I am stuck. The only thing I can think of is that I have a printer that is not compatible BUT.... It has a USB connection and from what I am seeing on the Epson website (it´s an Epson SX405) it seems compatable. At least I don´t find anything that says that it isn´t. Matter of fact, their response to me was to check with Apple. So, here I am. I really do appreciate your advice and efforts though. So, if you have any other tests, or processes which I can preform to help me figure out where the problem is that would be terriffic.


----------

